# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Ինքնախաբեություն

## Մանոն

Պատահու՞մ է, որ վերլուծությունների արդյունքում գիտակցեք, որ ձեր խոր համոզմունքները որոշ հարցերում պարզապես ինքնախաբեություն են եղել: Երբևէ ունեցե՞լ (ունենու՞մ) եք նման զգացողություն:  Ի՞նչն եք համարում ինքնախաբեություն:

----------


## Anchi

Ինքնախաբեություն եմ համարում այն, ինչ իրականում կա, ու ես հասկանում եմ, որ դա է իրականությունը, բայց փորձում եմ ինձ ուրիշ բան համոզել:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Պատահու՞մ է, որ վերլուծությունների արդյունքում գիտակցեք, որ ձեր խոր համոզմունքները որոշ հարցերում պարզապես ինքնախաբեություն են եղել: Երբևէ ունեցե՞լ (ունենու՞մ) եք նման զգացողություն: Ի՞նչն եք համարում ինքնախաբեություն:


Սուտը  ճշտի  շղարշով  պարուրված`  երբ  չեմ  ուզում  կամ  չեմ  տեսնում   իրականը:Երբեմն  հանդիպում  է. :Bad: 
Իսկ  ի՞նչն  եմ  համարում  ինքնախաբեություն- որ  հավատում  եմ  ինքնախաբեությանը :Think:

----------


## Մանոն

Քույրը մտավ դասարան ու հարցրեց ինչքան է օդի ջերմաստիճանը դասասենյակում: Նայում եմ պատից կախված ջերմաչափին ու ասում.  8 աստիճան: Բայց տեսնում եմ աղյուսակում գրում է 12: Ինքն էլ տնօրենին երբ ասում է 12՝ նա էլ իր մոտ լրացնում է 17: Ու այդ թիվը հասնում է նախարարություն: Աստված գիտե ճանապարհին դեռ ինչքան է աճելու այդ թիվը: Ու մնում է մտածել...կամ մասսայական կուրություն է, ու ճիշտ չենք կարդում թվերը, կամ ջերմաչափերը մեր բոլոր դասարաններում ճիշտ չեն ցույց տալիս...Տխրում եմ այս ամենից, ախր ում ենք խաբում...մեր երեխաների՞ն, մեր մատաղ սերնդի՞ն, թե՞ առաջին հերթին հենց ինքներս մեզ...

----------


## Արշակ

> Քույրը մտավ դասարան ու հարցրեց ինչքան է օդի ջերմաստիճանը դասասենյակում: Նայում եմ պատից կախված ջերմաչափին ու ասում.  8 աստիճան: Բայց տեսնում եմ աղյուսակում գրում է 12: Ինքն էլ տնօրենին երբ ասում է 12՝ նա էլ իր մոտ լրացնում է 17: Ու այդ թիվը հասնում է նախարարություն: Աստված գիտե ճանապարհին դեռ ինչքան է աճելու այդ թիվը: Ու մնում է մտածել...կամ մասսայական կուրություն է, ու ճիշտ չենք կարդում թվերը, կամ ջերմաչափերը մեր բոլոր դասարաններում ճիշտ չեն ցույց տալիս...Տխրում եմ այս ամենից, ախր ում ենք խաբում...մեր երեխաների՞ն, մեր մատաղ սերնդի՞ն, թե՞ առաջին հերթին հենց ինքներս մեզ...


Մայրս էլ պատմում է, որ երբ եկան իր դասարանի ջերմաստիճանը հարցնելու, ու նա ճիշտն ասաց (երեխաները վերարկուներով  նստած սառում էին), դպրոցի ադմինիստրացիան նրան մեղադրեց դավաճանության մեջ։

----------


## dvgray

> Տխրում եմ այս ամենից, ախր ում ենք խաբում...մեր երեխաների՞ն, մեր մատաղ սերնդի՞ն, թե՞ առաջին հերթին հենց ինքներս մեզ...


Էս շարքը կարելի է անվերջ լրացնել: 
Բժշկականի ռեկտորը հնդիկ ուսանողներին, որոնք ֆինանս ու ռեյտինգ էին բերում ինստիտուտին, հայոյում է... Փողոցը լցնում են եսիմ ինչ, ու անունը դնում ես ասֆալտ... Տներ են կառուցում եսիմ ինչից, ու անուն դնում են շինանյութ... Եսիմ ինչ քիմիաներով սնունդ են արտադրում, ու անունը դնում են էկոլոգիապես մաքուր ուտելիք...
................
Սա խաբեություն էլ չի: Սա տխմարություն է: "Սովետական" տխմարություն: 
Սրա վերջը կլինի, երբ որ իրականում ձևավորվի շուկայական հարաբերություններ ու մրցակցային դաշտ: Նաև դպրոցում ու կրթության մնացած բնագավառներում :

----------


## P.S.

Ձեր նկարագրածներն ավելի շատ ստախոսություն է, խաբեբայություն։ Ինքնախաբեությունը իրականությունը գիտակցաբար, երբեմն ինքնագիտակցաբար մերժելու մեջ է։ 

Օրինակ, իմ ընկերներից մեկը, որը հերթական ընկերուհու հետ կռվելուց հետո, հայտարարում էր, որ աղջիկը պոռնիկ էր, դրա համար հարաբերությունները չստացվեցին։ Իրականում, ուղղակի ինքն այս ընթացքում սիրել է միայն մեկ աղջկա, որը զբաղված էր...

Հենց օրինակ ես, որ հավատում եմ, որ իմ գործընկերները կարող են ազնիվ լինել իրենց գործողություններում, չնախանձեն ու չփորձեն ինտրիգներ ստեղծել։ Իհարկե ինքնախաբեություն, բայց երբեմն այն անհրաժեշտ է։ Հակառակ դեպքում կկորցնես հավատդ մարդկանց նկատմամբ։

Իմ կարծիքով ինքնախաբեությունը որոշակի առումով «հույս ունենալու» ավելի «պաթոլոգացված»  տարբերակն է։ Չէ որ հենց այնպես մենք ինքներս մեզ չենք խաբում։ Մենք ուզում ենք ավելի լավ իրականություն։ Իսկ էդ գործողությանը ի՞նչ են անվանում...հուսալ։ Իհարկե, ինքնախաբեությունը նաև իրականությունից փախչելն է կամ այն չընդունելը։ Երևի դա էլ որոշակի առումով երազելն է։

Հիմա ես էլ խճճվեցի...ստացվում է, որ ինքնախաբեությունը լա՞վ բան է։ Երևի, ինչպես ամեն ինչ կյանքում և բնության մեջ՝ վնասակար չէ, եթե ծայրահեղ բնույթ չի ստանում...

----------


## Breath of wind

Համաձայն եմ P.S- ի կարծիքի հետ, որ ինքնախաբեությունը որոշակի առումով «հույս ունենալու» ավելի «պաթոլոգացված» տարբերակն է։ Ես հենց այդպես եմ ինձ խաբում, երբ կորցնում ես ինչ որ մեկին, ու գիտես, որ նրան երբեք չես տեսնի կարոտը սպանումա քեզ, խաբում ես ինքդ քեզ, իբր նա հեռու է շուտով կտեսնես նրան էտ ժամանակ մի պստիկ թեթևանում ես, բայց հետո որ արթնանում ես շատ ցավոտա լինում :Sad: : Ոնց որ շեղվեցի թեմայից  :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

> Իմ կարծիքով ինքնախաբեությունը որոշակի առումով «հույս ունենալու» ավելի «պաթոլոգացված»  տարբերակն է։ Չէ որ հենց այնպես մենք ինքներս մեզ չենք խաբում։ Մենք ուզում ենք ավելի լավ իրականություն։ Իսկ էդ գործողությանը ի՞նչ են անվանում...հուսալ։ Իհարկե, ինքնախաբեությունը նաև իրականությունից փախչելն է կամ այն չընդունելը։ Երևի դա էլ որոշակի առումով երազելն է։
> 
> Հիմա ես էլ խճճվեցի...ստացվում է, որ ինքնախաբեությունը լա՞վ բան է։ Երևի, ինչպես ամեն ինչ կյանքում և բնության մեջ՝ վնասակար չէ, եթե ծայրահեղ բնույթ չի ստանում...


Տարբերությունն այն է, որ մի դեպքում երազում ես ավելի լավի մասին, ձգտում ես դրան՝ գիտակցելով, որ էս պահին իրականությունն այլ է (սա գիտակցության, լավ, բնական վիճակ է), մյուս դեպքում երազելով շեղվում ես ճշմարտությունից՝ ցանկալին իրականություն կարծելով։ Վերջինն էլ հենց ինքնախաբեությունն է։ Սա կարծում եմ ոչ ցանկալի, լավ բանի չբերող, հիվանդագին երևույթ է։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Սա կարծում եմ ոչ ցանկալի, լավ բանի չբերող, հիվանդագին երևույթ է։


գուցե և լավ բանի չբերող..
գուցե և հիվանդագին..

բայց այդ երևույթը շատ հաճախ օգնում է մարդկանց ապրել ու գոյատևել..

կա ինքնախաբեության 2 տեսակ..

երբ զգում ես, որ քեզ խաբում են, բայց «չես հանձնվում» ու ուզում ես հավատալ, որ դեռ ամեն ինչ իր տեղը կընկնի..
և երբ գիտակցաբար ես ինքդ քեզ խաբում, որ ներքուստ չմահանաս..

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

էս թեման որ քաղաքականություն բաժնում բացվեր , շատ գրառումներ կլինեին , այսօր ինքնախաբեությամբ ամենաշատը զբաղվում են քաղաքականությամբ հետաքրքրվողները

----------


## lili-4

Ինքնախաբեությունը դա իլուզիա է, պատրանք, ֆալշ, որ սեղծում ենք մենք մեր ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում ու փորձում ապրել դրանով: Ինքնախաբեությունը այս ամբողջից կարելի է տարանջատել միայն  նրանով, որ դու ինքդ գիտակցում ես դրա կեղծ լինելը, վստահ ես, որ դա այն չէ, ինչի տեղ ընդունում ես, բայց փորձում ես լռեցնել գիտակցությանն ու ապրել սրտի թելադրանքով: Այսինքն ապրել ու ընդունել տվյալ իրավիճակը, տվյալ մարդուն այնպես, ինչպիսին որ դու կցանկանաս, այլ ոչ թե այնպիսին, ինչպիսին որ կա իրականում: Ու դու դա գիտես, տեսնում ես ու հասկանում, բայց… Երևի ինքնախաբեության գնում են կյանքում նպատակ ու հետաքրքրություն կորցրած մարդիկ, սիրո մեջ մերժված սիրահարները: Ո՞վ գիտի… Երևի սա էլ այդ ամենի դեմ պայքարելու , գոյատևելու մի ձև է, որ քողարկում է իսկությունը, ստեղծում է իր համար  հաճելի պահ, կերպար ու փորձում ապրել դրանով: Լավ է, շատ լավ, երբ կարողանում ես հորինել այդ ցանկալի սուտն ու ապրել դրանով, բայց ահավոր վատ է, երբ գալիս է մի պահ, որ քո սուտն այլևս քեզ չի փրկում: Ու դու ամեն քայլափոխի հանդիպում ես այդ իրականին, իսկականին, ու քո  հորինած քնքշանքի, հաճելիի փոխարեն հանդիպում ես անցանկալիին: Ինքնախաբեությունը դա քաղցր նինջ է, որից արթնանալուց հետո է ահավոր…

----------


## dvgray

> Ինքնախաբեությունը դա իլուզիա է, պատրանք, ֆալշ, որ սեղծում ենք մենք մեր ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում ու փորձում ապրել դրանով: Ինքնախաբեությունը այս ամբողջից կարելի է տարանջատել միայն  նրանով, որ դու ինքդ գիտակցում ես դրա կեղծ լինելը, վստահ ես, որ դա այն չէ, ինչի տեղ ընդունում ես, բայց փորձում ես լռեցնել գիտակցությանն ու ապրել սրտի թելադրանքով: Այսինքն ապրել ու ընդունել տվյալ իրավիճակը, տվյալ մարդուն այնպես, ինչպիսին որ դու կցանկանաս, այլ ոչ թե այնպիսին, ինչպիսին որ կա իրականում: Ու դու դա գիտես, տեսնում ես ու հասկանում, բայց… Երևի ինքնախաբեության գնում են կյանքում նպատակ ու հետաքրքրություն կորցրած մարդիկ, սիրո մեջ մերժված սիրահարները: Ո՞վ գիտի… Երևի սա էլ այդ ամենի դեմ պայքարելու , գոյատևելու մի ձև է, որ քողարկում է իսկությունը, ստեղծում է իր համար  հաճելի պահ, կերպար ու փորձում ապրել դրանով:


Շատ լավ է ասված:




> Լավ է, շատ լավ, երբ կարողանում ես հորինել այդ ցանկալի սուտն ու ապրել դրանով,


Ճիշտն ասած, կարդալով քո գրառումները, չեմ կարծում, որ իրականում այսպես ես մտածում  :Smile: :



> Ինքնախաբեությունը դա քաղցր նինջ է, որից արթնանալուց հետո է ահավոր…


Միայն մի պահ:
Պետք է դիմանալ այդ պահը, ու վերապրելուց հետո կյանքը իր կոմպլեկսով դառնում է ավելի հասկանալու ու ըստ այդմ ավելի հիասքանչ...
 :Smile:

----------


## P.S.

> Ինքնախաբեությունը դա իլուզիա է, պատրանք, ֆալշ, որ սեղծում ենք մենք մեր ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում ու փորձում ապրել դրանով: Ինքնախաբեությունը այս ամբողջից կարելի է տարանջատել միայն  նրանով, որ դու ինքդ գիտակցում ես դրա կեղծ լինելը, վստահ ես, որ դա այն չէ, ինչի տեղ ընդունում ես, բայց փորձում ես լռեցնել գիտակցությանն ու ապրել սրտի թելադրանքով: Այսինքն ապրել ու ընդունել տվյալ իրավիճակը, տվյալ մարդուն այնպես, ինչպիսին որ դու կցանկանաս, այլ ոչ թե այնպիսին, ինչպիսին որ կա իրականում: Ու դու դա գիտես, տեսնում ես ու հասկանում, բայց… Երևի ինքնախաբեության գնում են կյանքում նպատակ ու հետաքրքրություն կորցրած մարդիկ, սիրո մեջ մերժված սիրահարները: Ո՞վ գիտի… Երևի սա էլ այդ ամենի դեմ պայքարելու , գոյատևելու մի ձև է, որ քողարկում է իսկությունը, ստեղծում է իր համար  հաճելի պահ, կերպար ու փորձում ապրել դրանով: Լավ է, շատ լավ, երբ կարողանում ես հորինել այդ ցանկալի սուտն ու ապրել դրանով, բայց ահավոր վատ է, երբ գալիս է մի պահ, որ քո սուտն այլևս քեզ չի փրկում: Ու դու ամեն քայլափոխի հանդիպում ես այդ իրականին, իսկականին, ու քո  հորինած քնքշանքի, հաճելիի փոխարեն հանդիպում ես անցանկալիին: Ինքնախաբեությունը դա քաղցր նինջ է, որից արթնանալուց հետո է ահավոր…


Իրավացի ես, բայց վերցնենք, թեկուզ ռոմանտիկներին, որոնք ոչ թե ընկալում են իրականությունը, այլ իրականությունը գունազարդում են և հետո ընկալում։ 

Սենց մի ասացվածք կա՝ ես քեզ սիրում եմ ոչ թե նրա համար, թե դու ով ես, այլ ով եմ դառնում ես քո կողքին....

----------


## Երկնային

_Ինքնախաբեությունը ցանկալին իրականության տեղ ներկայացնելու փորձ է… Շատ հաճախ իրականությունից փախչելու միջոց է… Իսկ ինքնախաբեությամբ շատերն են զբաղվում… 

Որպես օրինակ, մարդիկ ավելի շատ ուշադրություն են հատկացնում այն բաների վրա, որոնք հենց իրենց մասին լավն են հաղորդում, վատերը ավելի քիչ ուշադրության են արժանանում իրենց կողմից…մեծ հաճույքով են լսում, թե ինչպես են կողքինները ընդգծում իրենց լավ հատկանիշները, իսկ իրենց մասին տհաճ ինֆորմացիայի դեպքում թերահավատությամբ են լցվում, ականջի ետև գցում… 

Մենք շատ հաճախ ապրում ենք այն աշխարհումը, որը ստեղծել ենք մեր իսկ երևակայությամբ… ինչ-որ չափով դա կարող է լինել պաշտպանական զրահի պես մի բան… մյուս կողմից մենք ջայլամի պես գլուխը խրում ենք ավազի մեջ` հետաձգելով շատ խնդիրների լուծումը, կամ էլ ընդհանրապես փակում ենք աչքերը դրանց առաջ…_

----------

